

My project: Parselets.com -- a pastebin/wiki/editor for web scrapers - fizx
http://parselets.com/parselets/yc/14

======
fizx
I built this with tectonic! He did (among other things) the super-sweet
realtime-crawling Javascript JSON/Parselet editor. You have to log in to edit
tho :/

It's based on this open source project we did:

<http://github.com/iterationlabs/jsoneditor/tree/master>

------
blach
Really cool crawling tool. Definitely worth checking out.

